
Tell HN: Twitters stupid age blocks - edf13
So, I setup a new Twitter account for a new site of ours (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;diceroll.app) and have been configuring it for a few days and it kept nagging for a birthday...<p>On the nag it said it doesn&#x27;t need to be an actual date of birth, can be a pets birthday day or the launch of the business etc.<p>So we go for the site launch date.<p>Goes in - says profile complete and then immediately blocks the whole profile for being under 13 years of age!!! Now requesting a scan of my photo ID to be sent to support - wonder how long that will take to process!<p>Moral of the story - don&#x27;t listen to the profile not complete prompts on twitter!
======
cimmanom
Pro tip: make up a fake birthdate for yourself. Use it anywhere that requires
one.

Your mom's birthday with your year of birth. Your birthdate with month and day
reversed. Etc. Use your own birth year - there's rarely a good privacy reason
to mask that.

In cases where there is (can't think of any good ones, tho), always choose
something over 21. That way you won't run into age restrictions.

